# Mossy / 350 -Z- track day at SOW (3/5)



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

Hosted by SoCal-SERCA - Fri., March 5, 2004
Streets of Willow Springs
(MAP of TRACK) http://www.willowspringsraceway.com/trackinformation/images/StreetLg.gif

Although this is being billed as a "350Z" day, all driver experience levels & cars welcome. Cost is $110-140.

For online reg. & info please go to:
http://www.gfos.net/serca/2004/streets/reg.php


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Woohoo! I'm so there. Streets is a great track!

How many spots available? I don't want to send payment until like 2-3 weeks in advance.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> How many spots available? I don't want to send payment until like 2-3 weeks in advance.


As of today, 35 spots left. Please go ahead & register online, & yes you can go ahead & send in your fees later on. Look fwd to seeing some B15 SE-Rs out there so if you know anyone else who's interested let'em know!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Cuban Lubin' said:


> Hosted by SoCal-SERCA - Fri., March 5, 2004
> Streets of Willow Springs
> (MAP of TRACK) http://www.willowspringsraceway.com/trackinformation/images/StreetLg.gif
> 
> ...


Carlos, you may want to post this in the 350Z section as well. Here now its a sticky ttt...

Mike


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Carlos, you may want to post this in the 350Z section as well. Here now its a sticky ttt...
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, are you going?

I posted the event on www.b15sentra.net and www.thevboard.com.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> Hey Mike, are you going?
> 
> I posted the event on www.b15sentra.net and www.thevboard.com.


Yes although I have an SE-R Cup race the next day, it might make things a little crazy!

Mike


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to see what I can do to make it, I'll try and get couple days off to head over. I may even try and bring our G35 Coupe Project Car over, but I'm not going to hold my breath on that one....


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

Cuban Lubin' said:


> Look fwd to seeing some B15 SE-Rs out there


Yeah, I'll be there :thumbup:


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Carlos,

Payment sent today! :fluffy: Please email me when you get it.

How many spots are left?

- Patrick


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> Carlos,
> 
> Payment sent today! :fluffy: Please email me when you get it.
> 
> ...


Pat, yes, got it thank you! Got plenty left (~20-30).

CAG


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Another great event Carlos!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> Another great event Carlos!


Sorry I didnt have time to go talk to you, your car looked good out their. New hood since last time?

Mike


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Sorry I didnt have time to go talk to you, your car looked good out their. New hood since last time?
> 
> Mike


I always had the CF hood since I had a freak dyno accident during prototyping with AEM


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Here are some track videos from the SERCA event.

Click here for videos and photos!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> I always had the CF hood since I had a freak dyno accident during prototyping with AEM


So you were the one, they called me on where to get a hood.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> Here are some track videos from the SERCA event.
> 
> Click here for videos and photos!


I was watching your vidios and you can considerbly improve your times with a little help.

If you want I'll show you some tricks which will make you much faster next time.

Mike


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I was watching your vidios and you can considerbly improve your times with a little help.
> 
> If you want I'll show you some tricks which will make you much faster next time.
> 
> Mike


Sure, I'll take up your offer on May 21st :thumbup:


----------

